# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.5.0 - Samsung S7275R, SHW-M290K and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.5.0 - Samsung S7275R, SHW-M290K and more!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.0 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S7560M, Samsung SHW-M290K, Samsung GT-S7275R and Lenovo A706!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.0 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-S7560M* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SHW-M290K* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S7275R* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Lenovo A706* - added Dead Boot Repair  (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

